# JA's "The Prince's Own" Thanee/Kyra Morrigan Solo/RG



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2013)

*Kyra Morrigan* (original post)
Female Human Chameleon 3/Illusionist 3/Arcane Trickster 1 (Favored Class Wizard; +1 Skill Point/Level)
CN Medium Humanoid (Human)
19 yrs, 5' 4", 114 lbs, black hair, green eyes, pale complexion
*Initiative* +3; *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven and two more
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DEFENSE
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex)
*HP* 48 (3d8 plus 4d6)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +8, *Will* +7
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OFFENSE
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30' (6 squares)
*Melee* Rapier +6 (1d6-2/18-20) or Dagger +6 (1d4-2/19-20)
*Ranged* Dagger +6 (1d4-2/19-20)
*Special Attacks* Sneak Attack +2d6, Spells
*Spells* (CL 6th; Concentration +11; +3 touch, +3 ranged touch)
*Specialized School* Illusion
*Opposition Schools* Evocation, Necromancy
*Spells per Day* 4/5+1/3+1; save DC 15 + spell level [charming: +1 language-dependent]
*Spellbook*
0 - _Resistance_, _Acid Splash_, _Detect Magic_, _Detect Poison_, _Read Magic_, _Daze_, _Light_, _Spark_, _Ghost Sound_, _Mage Hand_, _Mending_, _Message_, _Open/Close_, _Arcane Mark_, _Prestidigitation_;
1st - _Protection from Evil_, _Shield_, _Air Bubble_, _Grease_, _Mage Armor_, _Mount_, _Unseen Servant_, _Comprehend Languages_, _Detect Secret Doors_, _Identify_, _Charm Person_, _Memory Lapse_, _Magic Missile_, _Disguise Self_, _Illusion of Calm_, _Silent Image_, _Vanish_, _Ant Haul_, _Expeditious Retreat_, _Feather Fall_, _Liberating Command_, _Magic Weapon_, _Polypurpose Panacea_, _Reduce Person_, _Youthful Appearance_;
2nd - _Create Pit_, _Fiery Shuriken_, _Glitterdust_, _Retrieve Item_, _Web_, _Seducer's Eyes_, _Invisibility_, _Alter Self_, _Cat's Grace_, _Disfiguring Touch_, _Eagle's Splendor_, _Fox's Cunning_, _Knock_, _Spider Climb_.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Str* 7, *Dex* 16, *Con* 10, *Int* 20, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 14
*BAB* +3; *CMB* +1 *CMD* 14
*Traits* Charming, Magical Knack
*Feats* Simple Weapon Proficiency, Rogue Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Scribe Scroll, Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Fighting, Craft Wondrous Item, Skill Focus (Stealth), Hellcat Stealth
*Skills* Acrobatics +10(4), Bluff[charming] +12[13](7), Diplomacy[charming] +12[13](7), Disable Device +15(5), Disguise +10(5), Escape Artist +10(4), Intimidate +8(3), Knowledge (arcana) +12(4), Knowledge (local) +10(2), Knowledge (nobility) +10(2), Perception +12(7), Perform (dance) +8(3), Ride +5(2), Sense Motive +12(7), Spellcraft +10(2), Sleight of Hand +13(7), Stealth +16(7), Swim +2(1)
*Languages* Common, Celestial, Draconic, Elven and two more
*Special Qualities* Misdirection, Evasion, Fast Stealth, Effortless Sneak (Urban), Arcane Bond (Ring), Cantrips, Extended Illusions, Face in the Crowd, Ranged Legerdemain
*Gear* Rapier, Dagger (2), Traveler's Outfit, Courtier's Outfit, Jewelry (50 gp), Entertainer's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Belt Pouch (3), Waterskin, Masterwork Thieves' Tools, Spell Components Pouch (2), _Create Pit_ Focus, _Fiery Shuriken_ Material Components (10), Spellbook, Masterwork Ring
*Coins* 0 pp, 11 gp, 9 sp, 0 cp

*Armor* --
*Belts* --
*Body* --
*Chest* --
*Eyes* --
*Feet* --
*Hands* --
*Head* --
*Headband* --
*Neck* --
*Ring* --
*Ring* --
*Shield* --
*Shoulders* --
*Wrist* --

[SBLOCK=Appearance]Kyra is a petite woman with a slender and willowy figure. She appears rather frail, due to her small frame and lack of strength, but her moves are lithe and graceful. Her raven-black hair is worn long and open, going down to her waist, and her beautiful green eyes give her an air of mystery. Gifted with her good looks and a charming nature, and well-versed in the arts of diplomacy and deceit, the fetching young lady is quick to make new friends. When it comes to it, Kyra can be rather unscupulous, too. Her clothing is always fashionable, but usually in a more subtle way and less ostentatious. When it is necessary, she knows rather well how to dress to impress, though, and she has little restrains in underlining her attractive body with revealing outfits, if it furthers her needs.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Background]Kyra is the youngest child of a noble family from the northern reaches of the kingdom. The small barony is known for its large trading posts. Her oldest brother has followed into the footsteps of their father, taking his place eventually, while the other has devoted his life to the church. Kyra is the only child that has inherited the magical knack of her mother, a skilled witch, cunning and scheming, and with ambitions. She was the one who insisted on Kyra getting a place in the King's household.

How do you wish to serve? -- In any way my prince wants me to serve
Why do you wish to serve? -- It is a great honor to serve the kingdom
Honor or the Law? -- Honor
Power or Wealth? -- Power
Fear or Love? -- Love
Law or Justice? -- Justice[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Chosen Item]Kyra takes off into the city with the king's golden credit card, her mind filled with thoughts of what to purchase with it. At some point she is really stumped, as her thoughts have deviated into several directions and she wouldn't see a way to get them back together. There was so much about her, how could she possibly find just a single item, that would represent all that?

At that point, the young woman wandered into the part of the merchant's district, where the dressmakers were. _Perfect_, she thought! Nothing better to take your mind off something, then to go fashion shopping.

But even there, she quickly found out, that there was just too much, that she would like. And with that revelation, her thoughts were finally coming back. When a shopkeeper discovered her sinking mood, she approached her to ask if there was anything wrong. Kyra explained to her, that she simply cannot decide, and then the shopkeeper came up with the perfect solution.

“Then this is exactly what you are looking for!”

The shopkeeper presented to her a plain-looking mini dress, basically a short skirt and a tunic, just made out of a single piece of grey cloth. Cut for a woman of a slightly larger build than herself it didn't look like it would fit well.

“Try it on, please! And then look at that last dress you had tried on. And say this word.”

Still sceptic, Kyra followed the advice. Strangely, once she had slipped into the dress, it felt like a perfect fit. And a look into the mirror also proved, that she must have had misjudged the size quite a bit, as it was sitting just exactly right. She blamed it on her mood.

The word was a strange word from a strange language, that Kyra was not familiar with. It took a few tries to get it right. And then she was suddenly dressed in that last dress. The clothing had changed to her mental image.

With some practice, the shopkeeper explained, this wouldn't even require a physical representation, but a mental image would be completely sufficient.

“Just use your imagination.”


[SBLOCK=Vestment of Many Styles]This suit of clothes transforms itself into different fabrics and designs, allowing the wearer to alter her outward appearance with a command word. The vestment grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks in any situations where clothing is part of the diguise, but does not change or disguise any armor worn.

(From Races of Eberron)[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

Kyra is delayed in her arrival by the dearh of her namesake great grandmother who at one time was reputed to be one of the most powerful witches in the kinndom. The grief is still just three days old since they laid her to rest and the three days have passed in a fog


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2013)

The grief over the loss of their beloved great grandmother, even though she certainly reached a venerable age, is further added to by the anxiety of arriving too late for this huge event, and what it might mean for her application. Surely, such an important matter will be understood, though, and once she is ready to depart Kyra makes sure that everything goes as fast as possible.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 22, 2013)

Kyra arrives at the palace complex an hour before the dinner and is taken to the Master of Candidates, Lucas Green who see her in his private office. "Not a very good start for sure but under the circumstances amends can be made. He then takes her to a fitting room where a tailor is waiting for her and quickly produces a few uniforms. Now go to your room and I will have dinner sent to you. then in a kinder tone he adds. "She was respected once here at court by many and will be missed/


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2013)

After offering the Master of Candidates her sincere apology for the hundredth time (at least it felt like it, even though it was more like two or three apologies only), and the further reassurance that she will prove especially eager to make up for her late arrival, Kyra is glad to hear his change in tone.

_“Thank you for your kind words. She will be missed, indeed.”_

Then she follows his orders and heads to her room to wait for dinner and her next tasks.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 28, 2013)

As kyra begins settling in a knock is heard on the door ..may i come in a male voice says


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2013)

_“Please, come in,”_ Kyra answers, curious to find out who it will be who pays her a visit now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

A young man of perhaps 18 enters. He is about 5,11 150 with pale blonde hair and very delicate features. " good your still awake. Dinner has passed but if we hurry you can still make the court ball. How quickly can you change into your court clothes"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2013)

Kyra gives the young man a sly smile.

_“Preparations usually take a few hours, but if I hurry, I can probably make it a lot faster. Some help would be appreciated. How much time do we have?”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 30, 2013)

We have about an hour he days then with a gleam he says how may i assist you perhaps by scrubbing your back


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2013)

_“That would be a good start. Also, these ballroom dresses are a little tricky to put on. Let's go to work, we won't get any further by standing here and doing nothing!”_ Kyra says, and begins to look through her things to put together what she will need for the evening.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 31, 2013)

With a slight cough the young man says "i belive you beed to be in your dress candidates clothes"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2013)

_“Oh! Well, that will save us some time...”_ Kyra says, winking.

She then proceeds to make herself ready for the occasion with the help of the young man.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 1, 2013)

The young man is suprisingly skilled in certain areas and soon her hair is done and with just a lite touch of makeup. Leaving they takea ten minute walk and soon are before the doors of the great hall, Ready he asks then steps into the great hall and proceeds to the dance area. Eyes begin to fall upon them as they dance.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2013)

As the young man heads directly to the dance area, she curtsies before him and then lets him lead her into the dance. Being a skilled dancer herself, she feels comfortable there.

While they dance, she leans in to him, whispering: _“Alright, you got me there. I am getting the feeling, that I should have known who you are, but, alas, I only figured it out now... am I on the right track, my prince?”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2013)

Smiling he says. "You would not know me, i am but a very miner princling.. Your grandmother was kind to my mother long ago and the least i can do is make your first night at court memorable


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2013)

Smiling, and while continuing the dance, Kyra continues the little talk.

_“That is very kind. But you still have me at a disadvantage here, as you know who I am, but I do not even know your name...”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 4, 2013)

I am Ralphal de Vasa and the pleasure is mine


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2013)

Kyra takes a moment to think about what she might know about him (Knowledge (nobility) 12).


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2013)

Despite searching your memory you can not place him. The Vasa line had multiple branches and he is most likely telling the truth.. A very minor prince


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2013)

Kyra makes a mental note to look into it further at a later point and just enjoys the dance for now.

When they are done, she curtsies once more, inclining her head towards the prince in a respectful manner.

_“Thank you for the dance.”_

She also keeps her eyes out to see what else is going on in the great hall.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 5, 2013)

As they part, raphael discretly points out her assigned table


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2013)

Kyra nods slightly and heads towards the table, that Raphael has pointed out to her.

Smiling, the young woman introduces herself to those already seated there and then takes a seat herself. It is apparant, that she is a little nervous, even though she generally feels quite secure on social occasions, but this here is the biggest one she has been to, yet, and she does not want to make any mistakes.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 13, 2013)

Kyra finds the company pleseant and to her suprise discovers they are to be her roomatets


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2013)

Kyra will spend the next time to acquaint herself with the other people at her table. If they are going to be roommates, they should get to know each other a bit better after all.


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 22, 2013)

The people at the table are the party


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2013)

( figured as much  -- where to continue now? )


----------



## J. Alexander (Aug 27, 2013)

Interact with the others in the msin thread this will be ur solo thread


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2013)

( I have been looking at the latest posts of the main thread, but I am not sure if I can just jump in there now... has the ball already happened ingame, or is it yet to happen? )


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2013)

( still here?  )


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 1, 2013)

Pardon the delay,
I will set the stage tonight...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2013)

( All good... was just wondering.  )


----------

